# Old-Timer Kitchen and Housekeeping Skills



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

I was hoping to squeeze everyone for knowledge on old-timer cooking prep. methods and ingredients. Get a collective great-grandma going here to teach us all. I have so many antique housekeeping books and cookbooks from the 1800's. From them, I've researched and taught myself the old ways in some things (like potato yeast or hops bread). 

What inspired this thread is reading of people still using lye in their hominy preparations and an other asking about suet. I am sure there are those whom regularly cook on an old stove (oil or wood) and those who might have grandma's cookbook. 

Thanks to all that add a bit here :kiss:

I just rendered 10 lbs. bacon end pieces in my cast-iron pot, via the oven, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I use to have a 1950s housekeeping book. One of things that stuck with me was using 2 buckets when ever you clean. One is your water/cleaning solution and the other is just plain water. You use the water only bucket to rinse your rag/mop/sponge to prevent dirt from getting into your cleaning solution.

Also, rather than allowing a wet floor/counter to sir dry use a clean cloth to dry it. Prevents dust and dirt from resettling.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

What a great idea for a thread, I like the "collective Great Grandma" thought.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Really like this. Right up my alley as I am trying to learn as many of the old ways. Don't want to have to "buy" stuff when there was a way to do it independently before. 

As much as I love my fancy mixer, having a good assortment of whisks and copper lined bowls for getting egg whites whipped by hand. Seems frivolous, but I think some of the little goodies such as cakes now and then when possible is huge for morale. No, I'm not planning on bugging out with them. But hunkering down, yes.

As I will be unable to purchase raw milk presently, down the road will have my own cows to milk. Actual clabbered milk to then make wonderful stuff like real cultured buttermilk, sour cream, creme fraiche and cultured butter, yogurt - stuff like that. 

I know it's not exactly what was in mind, but there ya' have it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sourdough is a great way to make bread, hotcakes, and many other items. My starter is over a hundred years old and my mom got it over fifty years ago.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

bogey said:


> Really like this. Right up my alley as I am trying to learn as many of the old ways. Don't want to have to "buy" stuff when there was a way to do it independently before.
> 
> As much as I love my fancy mixer, having a good assortment of whisks and copper lined bowls for getting egg whites whipped by hand. Seems frivolous, but I think some of the little goodies such as cakes now and then when possible is huge for morale. No, I'm not planning on bugging out with them. But hunkering down, yes.
> 
> ...


No no, this is fine. I'm with ya on the copper and whisks and I'm also into all of the various cultures and ferments. I can't hardly wait to get a Jersey.
My landlady said that when she was a kids, they kept the milk, cream, and butter down in the well (lowered down with the bucket) to keep them cold. I think I'd do the same until I got a Springhouse built.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

While I really like the idea of re learning the time proven ways, there are a lot of modern things that can be simplified to make work so much easier and more productive. pressure canners come to mind, not really hi tech but simple and easily maintained especially the metal on metal sealing type. 
Cottage cheese on the back of the cookstove comes to mind, I need to ask my Mom the details.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Asiza said:


> No no, this is fine. I'm with ya on the copper and whisks and I'm also into all of the various cultures and ferments. I can't hardly wait to get a Jersey.
> My landlady said that when she was a kids, they kept the milk, cream, and butter down in the well (lowered down with the bucket) to keep them cold. I think I'd do the same until I got a Springhouse built.


We actually have an old cypress box down in our creek that was originally used for keeping stuff cold. When the water level was down, I located it. The only problem was the cottonmouth that was protecting it. So, I didn't get a real close look. :gaah:

I am hoping to get some heritage small dual purpose cows. I think we are going to do some regular old beef cows too. But I want the smaller ones for the ease in handling for milking purposes. I don't need as much as a jersey produces. So am thinking along those lines.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Tirediron said:


> While I really like the idea of re learning the time proven ways, there are a lot of modern things that can be simplified to make work so much easier and more productive. pressure canners come to mind, not really hi tech but simple and easily maintained especially the metal on metal sealing type.
> Cottage cheese on the back of the cookstove comes to mind, I need to ask my Mom the details.


Love my All American pressure canner. Worth every penny. It will outlive my grandkids. I have an absolute love of modern things when they are dependable and and save time. That being said, I like to know how I can do things if those modern conveniences fail me or are unavailable.

I have found it to be true that some of the old stuff works better. It may be less "convenient" but it's just better.

For instance, all these HE washers (which I despise) tend to get a funky odor no matter what at some point. But I have totally eliminated that. How? Every wash I use baking soda/super washing soda and I use white vinegar for fabric softener. My clothes smell better and my machine never stinks. My clothes are cleaner. It's not hard to do, but doesn't come all pre-packaged and shiny. I mix it in each wash.

I also use baking soda with essential oils to clean the sink. Smells good and is cheap.

I think with hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and vinegar, any household task can be accomplished. Maybe some salt too.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

bogey said:


> We actually have an old cypress box down in our creek that was originally used for keeping stuff cold. When the water level was down, I located it. The only problem was the cottonmouth that was protecting it. So, I didn't get a real close look. :gaah:
> 
> I am hoping to get some heritage small dual purpose cows. I think we are going to do some regular old beef cows too. But I want the smaller ones for the ease in handling for milking purposes. I don't need as much as a jersey produces. So am thinking along those lines.


Check out the miniature Dexters. The Dexter bull is what I want mating with my jersey (mini as well) --- http://www.dextercattle.org/breed discription.htm


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

bogey said:


> Love my All American pressure canner. Worth every penny. It will outlive my grandkids. I have an absolute love of modern things when they are dependable and and save time. That being said, I like to know how I can do things if those modern conveniences fail me or are unavailable.
> 
> I have found it to be true that some of the old stuff works better. It may be less "convenient" but it's just better.
> 
> ...


:2thumb: yep - diddo on all that. Ya know, I clean my stuff the same way because I have a chemical sensitivity. I only use ammonia in that respect, to help dry the windows and mirrors quicker if I've run out of newspaper to use. Oh, and crappy shampoo like Sauvé cuts grease and oil like nobodies business if the vinegar aint strong enough.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's one for the Kitchen Cook: Lots of folks don't like the "Muddy" off flavor of large Catfish, here's a way to make them taste as good as any Pan Fish. Hang the Catfish by the head and cut off the Tail, and let it bleed for about 30 minutes. Pull the skin off and Fillet, and then remove all of the "red" flesh and discard it, cut the "white" flesh up into bite sized pieces, dip in Egg wash and then dredge in "Golden Dipt". Deep fry in Oil of your choice, I like Coconut Oil. Serve with Hush Puppies and Cole Slaw.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Asiza said:


> :2thumb: yep - diddo on all that. Ya know, I clean my stuff the same way because I have a chemical sensitivity. I only use ammonia in that respect, to help dry the windows and mirrors quicker if I've run out of newspaper to use. Oh, and crappy shampoo like Sauvé cuts grease and oil like nobodies business if the vinegar aint strong enough.


We got a free leather sofa off an online swap & trade, but it had a strong "dog" odor. Found a recipe for taking the pet odor out of leather: 1 part olive oil to 2 parts white vinegar. Rub it all over the leather and let sit for an hour before wiping it with a clean cloth. We ended up letting it sit overnight, and it just absorbed into the leather and we never needed to wipe it down. Did get the stink out!

I, too, make sourdough bread, and the starter I have was preserved for over 100 years by a group of women around Nashville, Tenn. Makes wonderful bread!
http://www.preparedsociety.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Asiza said:


> Check out the miniature Dexters. The Dexter bull is what I want mating with my jersey (mini as well) --- http://www.dextercattle.org/breed discription.htm


These are exactly what we are likely to get. Have been researching heavily. Found some a good ways off but that seem genetically very sound and it's not crazy far for us. Hopefully will happen this year!


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

bogey, that would be awesome. You'll have to let me know what you think of them once you've had them for a bit.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We went with dairy goats instead of a cow. They eat less, require less space and still give more milk than we need.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Terri, am in New mexico also. (outside of Albuquerque)


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Hey Terri, am in New mexico also. (outside of Albuquerque)


Right now we are way down at the bottom near the border. In a few years when hubby retires we will be moving half way up there to the Socorroish area.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Be sure to render, clean and save cooking fats....each has special traits that make them superior for particular uses. For example, Beef suet is superior for frying, has a high smoke point. McD's used to fry french fries in them in the old days....chicken fat is highest critter fat in unsaturated fat, it darn near is liquid at room temp. It is superior in baking (can be used measure for measure for other fats) and for flavored spreads for bread. Lard, or pork fat is long renowned for superior pie crusts and biscuits. If you only use fats for making soaps, you still need to clean and save them, remembering that chicken fat makes a soft crumbly soap suitable for laundry (dissolves better) while beef fat makes a superior hard soap, longer lasting in bars. Pork fat is a hard soap too, not as long-lasting as beef soap tho.


----------

